
The Pirate Bay Taken Offline - mgcreed
http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-taken-offline-by-swedish-authorities-090824/
======
mjgoins
So now the movie industry's profits should skyrocket right?

Better start buying that stock before all those suburban teenagers start
buying up Blu Ray discs and going to the movies every night.

------
jacquesm
So much for all those claims that they could not take tpb offline even if they
wanted to.

What I don't get about the legal angle of the case is that they had their re-
trial refused, but doesn't that give them the chance to do a normal appeal
anyway ?

~~~
unalone
_Update: As expected, The Pirate Bay site relocated and is back online (DNS
still has to update for some people). A Pirate Bay insider told TorrentFreak
that they “got a new connection to the net.” The tracker is still down and is
expected to be fully operational tomorrow morning, we were told. Ever since
their servers were raided back in 2006 they were prepared for takedown
attempts like this._

The Pirate Bay _has_ gone offline before. The question is always how long it
stays offline.

~~~
jacquesm
Interesting... if they can keep going under this pressure I'll be most
impressed.

~~~
unalone
You know they survived a raid back in 2006, right? When I was in high school
they were my heroes for making being a computer geek so edgy.

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, but this time it is different. With a pretty solid judgement in hand *aa
gets to go after any provider in the western hemisphere that hosts them. So I
really wonder how they'll solve that.

